# which sounds??



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

So I always get indecisive about sounds for my haunt. I have The language and music of the wolf, a 1971 LP which is nice off in the distance. I have D Records Halloween LP. I have most of the Midnight syndicate stuff. I also have a few pieces from Raison D'etre. I really never know which to choose.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a fan of all thing Midnight Syndicate, but other than that, it might just come down to what type of music/sound best matches the theme of your haunt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can also mix the sounds and music, providing you aren't stuck using just vinyl to play from. You can use programs like itunes, Audacity, etc., to play with the mix til it fits YOUR haunt's needs.
While I have and like the Midnight Syndicate stuff to listen to myself, it rarely fits my actual needs for a haunt, their timing and sounds don't match my "story".
I'm typically more into the ambient sounds like the wind blowing/moaning, wolves howling, thunder, the skittering of spiders, the chains rattling, creaky doors, maybe an occasional scream in the distance, a case clock striking midnight, etc., and for music, typically I go with Bach's Tocata and Fuge in G minor, and or some of his clavier or harpsichord pieces, again, the music is all done to sound a little distant from the site of the haunt.
You can mix it all down and record it onto a DVD that will let you play your sounds for hours so you don't have to hear the same thing every three minutes.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Going to see what I can do with audacity tonight. Going to stick with sounds instead of music. The nice thing about the old D records stuff is it has some really good witch cackles.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I too have tons of stuff on vinyl still, I also have a big reel to reel that's great for this kind of thing too, but for the cost and labor it's tough to beat being able to dump a whole night's worth of sounds and music onto a DVD.
I think music is great if it's part of your story or part of a scene like the singing busts, but I don't like getting blasted with music at haunts.
I'd be curious to hear what you come up with for your mix(es) for the night.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

ok wow that audacity program is pretty cool. I still need to tweek it a bit but I am going with the howling wolves off in the distance and witches cackling up close. My haunt theme is a cemetery taken over by a coven of witches. 
I just have to carve pumpkins and a couple of other items tomorrow so no sweat getting things done in time.


----------

